# IP address of known spammer



## debodun (Mar 5, 2017)

I wanted to join a cooking message board, but when I tried to register, the site said that my IP address was that of a known spammer! I was shocked. What did I ever do to get blacklisted like that?


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 5, 2017)

depends on your isp. if your are static you address never changes and could be spammed/hacked if it is dynamic then it changes everytime you log on not as easy to spam/hack. either way contact your isp provider...


----------



## Matrix (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe your IP was abused by a spammer, or when the cooking board admin banned the spamming IP, he also banned its adjacent IPs that included yours. Either way it's unlikely your fault, no big deal, just find another board. 

It's very common or even necessary for active forums to ban spam IPs, but it's quite unusual to ban a US home IP, I for one would never do that.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2017)

I went to the local library to try to see if I could get an account on the cooking message board on that system. When I tried, it said that my E-MAIL was that of a spammer. I guess there's no way around it. Guilty until proven innocent and I don't even know how to prove innocence. SPAMMER! I'm lucky if my computer boots up!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 6, 2017)

Are you using a good antivirus and firewall, along with a malware program?  If all you are using is the one provided by Microsoft with your OS, it's not very good and all kinds of things get through it.  This I know from frustrating experience.  I use Mcaffee Total Protection and their web-advisor feature which warns you if you are trying to get on a dangerous website.

I'd also check with my internet service provider and see what they can do.  Maybe they'll assign you a different ISP address.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2017)

I have Microsoft Security Essentials and whatever firewall came with the system. I also have MalwareBytes and Spyware Blaster. None has ever found any threats except MalwareBytes and it quarantined those. I do a quick scan with MSE ans MWB once a week and a full system scan every few months. I download def updates every day for those. SWB only releases updates about once a month.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 6, 2017)

You probably have a dynamic IP address, that is it changes periodically.
A spammer may have had that IP address before you did.

Try back in a month.


----------

